# Looking for ways to engage my rat terrier mutts instincts



## Minmin (6 mo ago)

I have a rat terrier rescue (we think she is mostly rat terrier with a bit of chihuahua but we don't know the parents). My dad wants to walk her off leash, but the problem is that when she catches a sent or sees a small animal shell take off and chase it. she comes back eventually but we never know how long it will be and its dangerous for her to be out there alone. some times she's just of the path, but no matter how we call her she wont come, she's too focused on her prey. I know there are a lot of dog sports, but I've never done any of them and I have no idea how they work. But I was wondering if entering my dog in one of these could be a good way for her to engage with her instincts in a healthy way? and way for us to begin to work together with her to get control of those instincts. Problem is I have no idea what she would be interested in, and how to get her started with them. I've also noticed, from the brief research I've done, that a lot of these sports don't allow mix breeds. How should I get her started? and does anyone have any ideas as to what she might like? She's shown no interest in any toys, or in learning new tricks. But there must be something she does enjoy. Anyway, thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

First, do not allow her off leash until she is reliable with a recall. As you mention, it can be very dangerous out there.

I'd start with a basic obedience class. This will give your dad and you the skills you need to teach her the recall, plus other basic skills. And she will need those in order to do all the other stuff. Look for one that uses positive techniques and does not use aversive tools like prong collars or shock collars.

For formal activities, I would look at agility (running through tunnels, poles, jumping, etc). There is no purebred requirement for classes or competition. And maybe tracking. You usually see larger dogs tracking, but with a rat terrier nose so should outsniff them.

Outside of formal activities, you could use a long lead to allow her more freedom without the risk of running loose. Chasing after a ball might be of more interest to her than a regular toy - it might attract her rat chasing tendencies. Just be forwarned that if she does like it, you may be throwing the ball 24/7 forever...


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

There are sports like Barn Hunt where the dog hunts for a rat in a dog proof container. There is also lure coursing where they chase a lure that moves ahead of them on a wire. 

Dog sports are something you just enter and "do." Usually they take training to teach the "game."


----------



## Minmin (6 mo ago)

Toedtoes said:


> First, do not allow her off leash until she is reliable with a recall. As you mention, it can be very dangerous out there.
> 
> I'd start with a basic obedience class. This will give your dad and you the skills you need to teach her the recall, plus other basic skills. And she will need those in order to do all the other stuff. Look for one that uses positive techniques and does not use aversive tools like prong collars or shock collars.
> 
> ...


thanks for the replay. She has shown no interest in balls, frisbees, sticks, or anything else of that type, but that you for the suggestion. An obedience course is probably a good idea


----------



## Minmin (6 mo ago)

3GSD4IPO said:


> There are sports like Barn Hunt where the dog hunts for a rat in a dog proof container. There is also lure coursing where they chase a lure that moves ahead of them on a wire.
> 
> Dog sports are something you just enter and "do." Usually they take training to teach the "game."


How do you start training them? Do you just find a facility in your area?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

The book Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt might be a good resource for you! It focuses a lot on how to use the dog's natural behaviors to reward the behaviors you want to see (also called the Premack Principle). She wrote it with sports dogs in mind, but most of her advice is really good for any dog/handler team looking for a way to get better and more reliable communication, on and off leash. 

If you can find a dog club in your area, they often have sports classes based on what's popular and available in your area. The AKC does require mixed breed dogs to be spayed or neutered to compete in their sporting events, but if that's not a problem you can absolutely compete with them under their Canine Partners program (AKC Canine Partners — How to Enroll a Mixed Breed). There's also lots of sports competitions that are run by independent organizations where mixed breeds are absolutely welcome!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I agree with not letting her off lead if she doesn't have a reliable recall. A basic obedience class can help with that, but some dogs can just never be off lead.

As for other outlets, nosework and/or vermin hunting sports would probably be right up her alley. All of the organizations that I know of for those sports allow mixed breeds (AKC does require them to be altered).

These are all the organizations that I know offering scenting titles, along with their target odors:

American Kennel Club – essential oils and handler discrimination
Barn Hunt Association – rats (gerbils in some areas)
Canadian Kennel Club (Canada) – essential oils
Canine Performance Events – essential oils
Canine Works and Games – essential oils
Fenzi NW TEAM – handler’s choice of odor
Happy Ratters- rats
K9 ABC Games – essential oils
National Association Of Canine Scent Work – essential oils
North American Sport Dog Association – rats
Performance Scent Dogs – essential oils
RATS! Canada (Canada) – rats
Sniffer Dog Challenge (online)
Sporting Detection Dogs Association (Canada) – essential oils
United Kennel Club – essential oils and handler discrimination
United States Canine Scent Sports – essential oils
Wag-It Games – essential oils, handler discrimination, and sheep’s wool

For learning how to train for scent sports, you can either find a local class or take online classes. My favorite online school's next session will start August 1st. This is their introductory class. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - N101S: NW101 - Introduction to Nosework Stacey is a really good teacher, and if you are on Facebook, you can join the student group, where there is a Teaching Assistant to help out auditing level students.

FDSA also has an on-demand video for teaching casual (non-competitive) scentwork for fun and enrichment. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS250: Searching Fun for Enrichment and Confidence Building


----------

